# nasal suction in office setting - is that billable?



## khenry0829 (Dec 13, 2017)

I've been going through multiple sites about this issue, but haven't figure out whether or not it should be billed. The situation is this: child comes into the office, cannot breathe through their nose at all, cannot blow their nose, and so the physician wants to do a nasal suction on the patient with a machine (not bolus). Is this billable for a pediatrician's office? I understand that he can code and document for it, but in your experiences, is it something that get's paid? 

Please advise, 

Thank you


----------

